

Addy Osmani's Commit History - shrig94
https://github.com/addyosmani

======
bgoldste
Anyone know how he did it? I can see dummy commits like this, automated
somehow: [https://github.com/IonicaBizau/addy-graph-
hack/commits?autho...](https://github.com/IonicaBizau/addy-graph-
hack/commits?author=addyosmani)

~~~
shrig94
Github respects the dates attached to the commits, not the time they were
actually committed.

~~~
qu4z-2
Alternatively, the date they were actually committed, not the time they were
pushed.

------
slg
Probably should have just listed to the repo with the software he used to make
that.

[https://github.com/IonicaBizau/github-
contributions](https://github.com/IonicaBizau/github-contributions)

~~~
shrig94
Here's another:
[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

------
knowbody
[http://taggit.ains.co/](http://taggit.ains.co/)

------
msvan
Damn, I had this idea a while ago but never executed on it. Great work Addy,
you beat me to it!

------
dlnovell
[slow clap]

